# Anybody tried John Frieda's new blonde shampoos?



## Arielle123 (Feb 13, 2009)

I just saw the new (I think they're new since I haven't seen them before) shampoos and conditioners for blonde hair. There's a color renew tone restoring set of shampoo/conditioner, and a go blonder lightening shampoo/conditioner.

Has anybody tried these? I'm curious too but don't even really know what the difference is between them. They both kind of say that they do the same thing (brighten and refresh blonde hair). Any input would be helpful.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Feb 13, 2009)

i think these are old, at least the ones on the john frieda website have ben around for a while. any way with the shampoos and conditioners i never really saw any change in the color so i decided it was a waste of money.

as for the color glaze i would caution against it. it makes your hair a really flat color and gets rid of the highlights you have. i also felt that even though i used the lightest color last time i had used it (though this was more than 2 years ago this could have changed since than) it gave my hair a very orange tint even though i used the lighter of the two color glazes.

i think the diffrence between the two types of shampoo, one is suposed to bring out highlights in your hair color, the other one is suposed to make your hair shinier (if i am looking at the correct one)


----------



## Arielle123 (Feb 14, 2009)

I actually don't see these on the john frieda website so that's why I thought they were new. These are what I was looking at:

Sheer Blonde Go Blonder Lightening Shampoo | John Frieda | Beauty &amp; Spa | Walgreens

Sheer Blonde Color Renew Tone-Restoring Shampoo | John Frieda | Beauty &amp; Spa | Walgreens


----------



## brightlights (Feb 17, 2009)

I don't believe that the shampoo will do anything special for your color. It seems gimmicky.


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 17, 2009)

If the shampoo is yellow in colour it will add golden tones to your blonde, if the shampoo is blue or purple in colour, it will eliminate the yellow/brassy tones leaving your blonde cooler and brighter.


----------

